# Sig Sauer M17



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Easiest Sig to shoot I own. Large frame with a superior trigger.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice looking set-up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have that same light on my Sig P-250C. Very good light!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Blinding for sure, 800 Lumens. 


paratrooper said:


> I have that same light on my Sig P-250C. Very good light!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice rig Slugo! Great looking gun/light combo.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Nice rig Slugo! Great looking gun/light combo.


Thanks!


----------

